# 15 Awesome Google Search Tips and Tricks



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"You may be using Google search multiple times per day to locate something on the web. Learning how to use Google search effectively can boost your productivity instantly."
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/expertise-in-google-search/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good info there.

examples site:forums.techguy.org


----------

